# Round 1 - IVF Clinic



## Dizzydi (Apr 29, 2010)

Had initial blood tests and scan to see if IVF will work for me yesterday.
Will be 4 to 6 weeks before appointment to discuss if I am suitable for the treatment and what treatment I will have 

I'm going to enjoy the next 6 weeks stress free  (Hopefully)


----------



## bev (Apr 29, 2010)

How exciting (although I am sure you will feel quite emotionally drained) - I will keep everything crossed for you and your husband.Bev x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck  xx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Dizzydi

That's great news. the next 6 weeks will fly past for you, do have a nice stressless time, enjoy the sunshine if we get any, so that you'll be fighting fit to start your treatment. 

When the time comes, and you need any info or advice about ivf, let me know, i've been through it 3 times with my own eggs.  There's also a fantastic website called fertilityfriends.co.uk, which is an absolute godsend re all things fertility.

Will be waiting to hear how you get on at your appointment. 

Dee xx


----------



## Smit (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck dizzydi, got everything crossed for you. x x


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 30, 2010)

emeraldgirl said:


> Dizzydi
> 
> That's great news. the next 6 weeks will fly past for you, do have a nice stressless time, enjoy the sunshine if we get any, so that you'll be fighting fit to start your treatment.
> 
> ...



Hi Dee

I will have a look at the website over the weekend. I will defo come to you if I need any advice or info.

It is all still a bit of a blur at the moment as I don't know if
a. it will potentially work
b. do I continue on the clomid until my appointments and hopefully starting treatment
c. what sort of things will be done to me / how much time of work will I need (I wont be telling work if I can help it) etc

I'm sure it will all become clear at the next appointment. In the meantime it will be relax and take it easy.

Thanks
Di x


----------



## am64 (Apr 30, 2010)

good luck dizzyd maybe thats whyu feel so rough today xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck Di, I hope that you get all the answers you need from your next apponitment. Hope you enjoy the next six weeks, I've got everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Di

glad you have got a date through for the appointment, try not to worry too much for the next month (I know far easier said than done).

Rx


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in coming into this thread Di just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, everythings is crossed for you x


----------



## grahams mum (May 2, 2010)

hi and good luck  i can imagine what is going on in your head relax and all the best


----------



## Casper (May 3, 2010)

Hi, another here who had ivf treatment whilst diabetic - am proof that it can be done successfully first time.  It really wasn't so bad, now have 7 year old twin girls.  Feel free to ask any questions, no matter how daft you think they are!

ps. I didn't tell work, only 1 close friend there who could cover for me if necessary.  Actually told as few people as possible.


----------



## Dizzydi (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words ladies.

I will do be asking questions as they arrive.

I looked on the fertilityfriends website and it explained a lot of unanswered questions I had going round my head.

I'll keep you up dated as to how things go as and when.

& Thanks again Ladies it so helps to express oneself on here xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (May 17, 2010)

*Got my next appointment*

I'm keeping my fingers crossed I am going to be ok to have the trestment!! Appointment is 21st June (3 months from initial referal)

Scared and excited!!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 17, 2010)

Good luck Di I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (May 17, 2010)

Hey good luck Di, I have everything crossed for you. All the best xxx


----------



## Steff (May 17, 2010)

Good luck Di hun xx


----------



## getcarter76 (May 18, 2010)

Another one sending you big wishes and huge luck your way xxx


----------

